# nvidia/xorg problem [solved]

## BlakeJob

I recently ran an emerge sync and update and 25+ packages were updated.  anyways, my nvidia no longer works on my compaq r3240us laptop.

 Any suggestions to try?  I have tried for 4 hours reading forums and have not gotten anywhere.  I have resulted to using xorgconfig but that does not help either.

The line in the log that doesn't show up when i use the "nv" driver instead of nvidia is the following. 

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

additional info: 64 bit system, nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4,  nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6, linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r4

This ran before some packages got upgrade.  after i upgraded and things didn't work i moved up to the newest kernel i have.

Xorg.log

```

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r14 x86_64 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux Linux_Laptop 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 #1 Fri Jul 8 22:26:52 EST 2005 x86_64

Build Date: 11 March 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jul  8 23:40:53 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "go4"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,00d1 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,00d0 card 10de,0c80 rev a6 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,00d4 card 103c,006d rev a4 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,00d7 card 10de,0c80 rev a5 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,00d7 card 10de,0c80 rev a5 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,00d8 card 10de,0c80 rev a2 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,00da card 103c,006d rev a2 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:1: chip 10de,00d9 card 103c,006d rev a2 class 07,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,00d5 card 10de,0c80 rev a5 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10de,00dd card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,00d2 card 0000,0000 rev a4 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0179 card 103c,006d rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,8026 card 103c,006d rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 14e4,4320 card 103c,12f4 rev 03 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:04:0: chip 104c,ac54 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:1: chip 104c,ac54 card 6000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:04:2: chip 104c,8201 card 103c,006d rev 01 class 08,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:10:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0200 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00003000 - 0x00007fff (0x5000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe17fffff (0x1700000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:11:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000f (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf80fffff (0x8100000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:0), (-1,-1,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:1), (-1,-1,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:2), (-1,-1,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:24:3), (-1,-1,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:4:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:4:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x0340 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00006000 - 0x00006fff (0x1000) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00005000 - 0x00005fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe2000000/24, 0xf0000000/27, 0xf8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe8000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xe7ffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [10] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/input/kbd_drv.o

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 11:44:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [15] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE2000000

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce4 440 Go 64M

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.17.20.46.25

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kBytes

(II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): DFP-0

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display device DFP-0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified HorizSync "30.000-90.000" has been adjusted

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      to "30.000-49.000" (the intersection with EDID-specified

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      HorizSync "29.000-49.000")

(WW) NVIDIA(0): The user specified VertRefresh "50.000-75.000" has been

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      adjusted to "50.000-60.000" (the intersection with

(WW) NVIDIA(0):      EDID-specified VertRefresh "0.000-60.000"

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using hsync range of 30.00-49.00 kHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): My Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-60.00 Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (width too large for virtual size)

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":

(WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device DFP-0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [5] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0104000 - 0xe0105fff (0x2000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe0108800 - 0xe01088ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe0100000 - 0xe0103fff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xe0108000 - 0xe01087ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xe0002000 - 0xe0002fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xe0004000 - 0xe00040ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [18] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xf807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xf0000000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] -1   0   0xe2000000 - 0xe2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [21] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00007400 - 0x0000743f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00002080 - 0x0000208f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00001c80 - 0x00001cff (0x80) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00001c00 - 0x00001c7f (0x80) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00002000 - 0x0000203f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x00002040 - 0x0000207f (0x40) IX[B]

   [35] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [36] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/psaux"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(**) Mouse1: SmartScroll: 1 

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "us"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Kernel Input Handler" (type: Other)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

```

xorg file (works if i use driver 'nv', but not 'nvidia').

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync 31.5 - 48.5  

# old 30-90

#31.5 - 57.0

    VertRefresh 40.0 - 70.0 

# old 50-75

#50-70

   Option       "dpms"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "go4"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    65536

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "go4"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

```

Last edited by BlakeJob on Sun Jul 10, 2005 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## adaptr

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4, nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6

 

These are 

   A. not the same, and

   B. old.

----------

## BlakeJob

 *adaptr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4, nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r6 
> 
> These are 
> 
>    A. not the same, and
> ...

 

I got SOME my stuff sort of working.  have a brand new config file (again) and made sure mode lines are 1280x800 (which they weren't above).

As for them not being the same, it's what portage has, and as them for being old, portage (mine) doesn't have any newer ones.  I used to have it masked on the 6111 series, but i unmasked it and now all i can get is what is above.  One of my video games will not work though (goes to blank screen - no errors that i can find in xorg logs or messages), it might be b/c they are not the same, but i have nothing else to choose from and do not want to download and install the drivers from nvidia's site, b/c i like using the portage to keep me up-to-date.

```

sudo emerge -s nvidia

Password:

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nvidia ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

 

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-nvidia

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 7,595 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA GLX 32-bit compatibility libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit

      Latest version available: 1.2.0402.1900

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3,675 kB

      Homepage:    http://developer.nvidia.com/view.asp?IO=cg_toolkit

      Description: nvidia's c graphics compiler toolkit

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-glx

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r6

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r6

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629-r4

      Latest version installed: 1.0.6629-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 16,116 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA X11 driver

      License:     NVIDIA

*  media-video/nvidia-settings

      Latest version available: 1.0.6629

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 798 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: NVIDIA Linux X11 Settings Utility

      License:     GPL-2

```

----------

## adaptr

Those are the leatest stable versions, yes - but you can easily use the unstable nvidia drivers, everybody does.

Emerge and update eix to get better info:

```
emerge eix

update-eix

eix nvidia-kernel
```

Good tools are half the story.

----------

## BlakeJob

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Those are the leatest stable versions, yes - but you can easily use the unstable nvidia drivers, everybody does.
> 
> Emerge and update eix to get better info:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you!  I have everything working except my touchpad now (not sure why, it loads fine, but never moves the mouse).  I'll start a topic somewhere else for that, thanks again!

----------

## --D_S--

Hi

Sorry to bother but I just updated my whole sistem and after compiling my new kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4, nvidia-kernel module wont load. 

Tried to emerge the masked nvidia packages but they are masked with -*, is it ok to emerge them and which one is better?

By the way the menuconfig gui was very buggy is it normal? or there is something wrong with it.

Thanks

----------

## BlakeJob

 *--D_S-- wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Sorry to bother but I just updated my whole sistem and after compiling my new kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4, nvidia-kernel module wont load. 
> 
> Tried to emerge the masked nvidia packages but they are masked with -*, is it ok to emerge them and which one is better?
> ...

 

You may want to start a new thread.  I would need more information on the errors you get (xorg logs and/or what it says when you modprobe nvidia).  Maybe your /etc/modules.autoload/kernel2.6 was overwritten??

As for the menuconfig gui being buggy, mine was not, in what ways was yours?

----------

## --D_S--

Solved Nvidia problem, when typing modprobe nvidia it displayed an error something like device not fount.

I think it was because I had the following enabled

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers--->
> 
>      Graphics support--->
> ...

 

change do module and reemerged the kernel and the nvidia-kernel and works ok now.

About the menuconfig gui on top and below before the exit menu there's a blue line  that begins some spaces after the grey rectangle breaks and ends in the next line this changes between menus, also the menu appears like:

<*<*>a.......

<*<*>b.......

in some lines and changes when you select it.

looks like the gui is being drawn bigger than the screen.

besides that it works fine just a little confusing when selecting the options.

----------

